# Fire Breathing Dragon



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

depends do you want the fire to move or do you want just a flame?


----------



## Arch-Psyduck (Jan 20, 2009)

I want a moving flame. If "fire" doesn't work, then some way to get billows of "smoke" would be a good alternative.


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

No clue, but i love your design so far and am interested to see it completed. Is that PVC pipe that you flattened somehow to join it together for a pivot?


----------



## Arch-Psyduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, the entire skeleton is PVC. I softened the sections of the wings where the screws would go with a heat gun, and then flattened them by clamping a piece of 2x4 down on top of the pipe until it hardened. It took a good chunk of the evening to do all of the joints, but the flattened surfaces seem to make it more stable. 

I'll be posting more pictures when I'm further along.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Magic. 

No, seriously, look into magic supplies. 

Smoke in a can comes to mind. But, I've seen hand held fog devices as well.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would have no clue where to begin to tell you what you need. Other then real magic, I got nothing. =]


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

for smoke dry ice in the mouth?


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Ambitious!!! I would think some LEDS ( Red, Yellow, maybe 1 or 2 Blues ) hidden behind the teeth. Somewhere on here I saw something done with ( the lights ) & a dehumidifier I think it was, it looked really good. A dollar store hand held fan to blow it out. I know everything but the kitchen sink, but if you get the smallest you can find & distribute the weight maybe over the shoulders with tubes. I found some dragon head hand puppets I wanted to make something like this for my porch.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

If you can manage some simple electronics you could wire up a fan and some LEDs to a hand held button to turn it on and off. After that you can attach some strips of satin fabric in reds, yellows and oranges to make flames that start and stop when you want them to. 

A dry ice fogger will just pour out fog and it will drift down around you creating a potential health hazard. Gas from dry ice is not something you should be breathing in all night.

If you can find a reliable mini fogger that won't overheat and melt the head then you could try that and see how well you like it. Check out this site:
http://looksolutionsusa.com/minifogmachines.shtml


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

How comfortable are you with an aerosol can and a lighter? Better yet, how's the ole' insurance policy?


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.theatrefx.com

OK. I can't vouch for this site, the quality of its products or the customer service. I was looking for some devices for a costume last year that I never got around to when I found it. 

Anyway, they sell theater effects (hence the name  ) and have devices like flash paper and flash guns. They have a product called Dragon's Breath but there is no pictures or vids of what it looks like.

http://www.theatrefx.com/store/commerce.cgi?product=other_powders_pellets_chips

Hope that helps


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Arch-Psyduck said:


> I'm currently building a large dragon costume. So far its wings open/close, the head and move side to side, and the mouth can open/close.
> 
> What I'd like to do is make the dragon appear to breath fire.
> 
> Any recommendations on how to achieve this?


It depends on HOW you are making the costume. If it is so large that you can have your hands access through the mouth you could use the small chefs fire torch. BUT it will depend on what company you are around. Not a good idea for close quarters or trees and the like. I wouldn't think this would be an option for a small opening. Another idea is that you could use flash paper from magic shops and make it look like fire for the moment. I wouldn't recommend "fire breathing" unless you are a professional. 

The best think I could think of no matter your company or space is a small fan blowing attached fire shaped silk, kite material or other shiny flimsy fabric in appropriate colors (oranges, reds and yellows) that is attached to or inside the mouth with small LED lights to accent the color. I think that would be cool. You can turn it on and off at will and the fan can double to cool you off inside the costume. *I just realized dogman just wrote the same thing! Great minds think alike! I think you should do it!*

J


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

This is what I was thinking as well, kinda like those Halloween Culdrens!!

I LOVE THIS SITE!!!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

you could do the silk, fan and leds, maybe use a computer fan


----------

